# Rocky



## DreamingOfHorses (May 26, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hera about your horse. I bet he was great!

Do you have any pictures of him?


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks, I do. But my computer whont let be post them on forums. If you have a email I can though.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm soo sorry to hear about Rocky!I'm sure he was a beautiful horse  RIP in Rocky


----------

